# New Caribes!!! (8-9")



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Today I had my 3 new caribes delivered to me, they went into my new 105gal with the rest of my caribes (9 total, including the new guys)







.

Let me tell you, they are beautiful, the biggest (Franz) is exactly 9" and the other two are 8" or so, they are also VERY thick, over 2 inches







. They are still a litle drugged up from the stuff they used to tranquilize them for the trip, but they should be back to normal in a couple of hours.. Enough talk, here are the pics:

The package:
View attachment 51761


Inside the package:
View attachment 51762


Hanz, the darkest one, 8"+:
View attachment 51763


Franz, the largest one, 9":
View attachment 51764


And last but not least, Scar, named that for obvious reasons, I hope he heals up quickly (also 8"+):
View attachment 51765


I'm so happy, Ill post more pics of the new setup later when I find a better camera.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

wow...the fish from last pic looks bad...wat happened to him?...their head is massive...great fish...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Dunno, the guy said one of them gave a really tough fight when he took him out so maybe that was it, either that or during shipping, but the amazing healing skills of the piranhas are well known so I'm not very worried.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

they look awesome!!!! post some whole tank pics!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice fish man...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

they are beautiful!


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

wow man, sweet additions

btw that does not look inflicted by another fish.....


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

what impresses me most is their head...2nd and 3rd pic said it all...they are huge...great pic up...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nice fish, they look a little thin but nothing a good amount of TLC can't clear up


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

TLC?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry it's an american saying, "tender love and care"


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

lol, trust me, the pics don't do them justice, they are over 2" thick.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

How long was the trip for them


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks great there. that first pic of the fish was awsome he is sooooo dark


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

JAC said:


> lol, trust me, the pics don't do them justice, they are over 2" thick.
> [snapback]921123[/snapback]​


No doubt, and like I said, they look like nice fish, but see that indentation on "Hanz"'s forehead? That's where piranhas store fat, it should be a bulge. It's pretty common for wild caught piranhas to be on the thin side, so like I said, dont worry about it, and they'll be in great condition soon enough


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i love hanz,i love hanz


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Your Caribes are looking great, nice pick up









And for the last pic: piranha's are pretty fast healers so I'm confident that the wound heals fast and nice.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys, I need to find a better camera to take nicer pics bercause the crappy pics I took just don't look as cool as they do in real life. The new guys are know settled, they all turned very dark







and got their red bellies back, I have now identified who the bad boy the guy from the store was telling about is, it's Hanz, he's now the new boss of the tank







.



130tank said:


> How long was the trip for them
> [snapback]921160[/snapback]​


 It was about 5 hours, it should've been less but there was a delay.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

amanzing fish. to bad the last pic the guy got hurt.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

NTcaribe said:


> i love hanz,i love hanz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your avatar!!














Who is that chick?

Nice piranhas! He should heal soon. When I first got mine one of them bit the other ones fin half off and within two weeks it was back to normal. Now they get along great.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

nice fish. He'll be fine soon enough..


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> NTcaribe said:
> 
> 
> > i love hanz,i love hanz
> ...


Was Mc Hammer just called a CHICK ?







Just because he went bankrupt n lives in Tracy Ca now ya dont gotta clown







Caribes look great







Iam guessing that wound might be ammonia burn ?


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

WOW MONSTER FISH WITH SHARP TEETH!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

It will heal, you can put some salt in the water.

Your new Caribe`s look massive!


----------

